# Feature request: Ignore thread



## Marc

This has been brought up before, but I just wanted to suggest again the "Ignore thread" mod. I'd really like to see it here.


----------



## dkaz

I found a hack with the matching name on vbulletin.org (http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=127487), but it seems to be tested with vbulletin 3.6.1 at this point.

I'll keen eye on it and see if a 3.7 version comes out (to make sure we have an upgrade path).


----------



## Rocketslc

This sounds really interesting. Of course some members would end up not being able to reply to very many threads



> When someone hits newreply to make a post, it checks the original thread poster's ignore list. If the person is on the ignore list, they cannot post in the thread.


http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37085


----------



## Marc

dkaz said:


> I found a hack with the matching name on vbulletin.org (http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=127487), but it seems to be tested with vbulletin 3.6.1 at this point.
> 
> I'll keen eye on it and see if a 3.7 version comes out (to make sure we have an upgrade path).


That's the one I'm using elsewhere and it's a handy feature.



Rocketslc said:


> http://www.vbulletin.org/forum/showthread.php?t=37085


That one is pretty old, having been done for vBulletin v2.2. I doubt it's compatible at all any longer.


----------



## ZeoTiVo

I would love an ignore thread feature as well.

my habit is to come into the forums of interest and lok at the threads that have new posts - some are on topics I have no interest in and would find it helpful if they did not show up the same as threads awith unread posts.

and some are threads I should just stop reading


----------



## Fleegle

I'd like to bump this request. I love this feature on another board, and it's a wonderful feature.


----------



## Fleegle

I wanted to bump this thread. I would LOVE to ignore the "What is wrong with my dog" thread and several others. Please, please implement this feature!


----------



## Skittles

Add me as a +1 to this. People that want to use it can easily ignore discussion topics that are of no interest to them, and it kind of helps promote peace and harmony on the boards. People don't get forced to use it, and the people that do choose to utilize it will have their forum experience enhanced tremendously.


----------



## StanSimmons

This mod would be great for getting rid of those pesky WAYT threads, for those people who are so bothered by them.


----------



## murgatroyd

I'd like to see this feature available as well.

Jan


----------



## faerie

I think this would really be a beneficial feature for this forum. And seemingly easy to implement.


----------



## Jolt

It would be a great addition in my opinion.


----------



## JustAllie

Maybe someone has this thread on ignore?


----------



## Gunnyman

Oh no it's getting attention


----------



## MikeMar

I'm sure a lot of people would like to ignore all the fantasy football or other sports threads (I'm obviously not one of them)


----------



## Fleegle

MikeMar said:


> I'm sure a lot of people would like to ignore all the fantasy football or other sports threads (I'm obviously not one of them)


I sure would. Among others.


----------



## Fleegle

So, we've had people requesting this feature for almost half a year. Will this ever be implemented, or are we spinning our wheels?


----------



## sushikitten

I think you answered your own question.


----------



## ellinj

I'd like to ignore threads that are started by people on my ignore list.


----------



## RaleighDavid

ellinj said:


> I'd like to ignore threads that are started by people on my ignore list.


Yes this would be very nice


----------



## Gunnyman

So would a little Tachy goes to Coventry


----------



## jwjody

I'd like this option also.

Ignore threads FTW!

J


----------



## JoeyJoJo

Any update on progress for this?

I would happily even pay the Membership fee again if that were the only way to get that functionality.


----------



## Fofer

Gunnyman said:


> So would a little Tachy goes to Coventry


Be careful what you wish for. Do you trust this would be applied to the "right" people?

In any case, I'll throw a "+1" into the request bin for "Ignore Thread" feature. It works well on many other large forums, and eliminates a whole helluva lot of complaints, conflict and drama.


----------



## Jebberwocky!

this request sounds like it's one that the membership would get behind.

IOW, something that will never be implemented.


----------



## Crow159

I would really like to have this function. Is it available yet or is it only for the membership people? I would sign up to get this.


----------



## Kablemodem

In an age when a black man can be President of the United States we should be able to ignore threads.


----------



## Fofer

Crow159 said:


> I would really like to have this function. Is it available yet or is it only for the membership people?


No, actually, it's available only to moderators and administrators here, and they're using it exclusively... on this very thread.


----------



## Gunnyman

Fofer said:


> No, actually, it's available only to moderators and administrators here, and they're using it exclusively... on this very thread.


Thunder stolen


----------



## eddyj

Having this feature as a membership benefit would rock! But having it for everyone would rock even more, since we would not have to put up with a lot of the complaining and whining that goes on about threads that people don't like.


----------



## Zevida

Bump!

I don't want to get in trouble for just bumping so I will add that this feature would be much appreciated.


----------



## scandia101

Come on. I read this thread about 8 months ago. It sure would be great to have the option of ignoring this thread, so that I don't have to be continually reminded that people are whining about some dumb feature they want and can't get - wah wah.


----------



## Fofer

scandia101 said:


> It sure would be great to have the option of ignoring this thread, so that I don't have to be continually reminded that people are whining about some dumb feature...


/head explodes


----------



## timckelley

I personally don't understand the value of such a feature. It takes no work to manually ignore a thread. Also, if you use the user CP, you don't see any unsubscribed threads anyhow (except when you go hunting for new threads to subscribe to). I don't think I would care a whit about this feature, but maybe I'm just not seeing why other people want it.


----------



## Fofer

Hmm... then if it were to be installed, for the many that would greatly appreciate it, maybe you could just ignore that the feature existed?


----------



## timckelley

True; like I said I personally wouldn't care if this feature is to be installed or not, but I was just thinking if it takes some work to get it installed, I'd be interested to know why it's worth the work it would take.


----------



## Fofer

timckelley said:


> True; like I said I personally wouldn't care if this feature is to be installed or not, but I was just thinking if it takes some work to get it installed, I'd be interested to know why it's worth the work it would take.


You know how people complain about the everpresent and "cliquish" WAYT threads? The everlasting and all-encompassing Mac threads? The doom-and-gloom threads? The Xbox 360 thread? Or maybe the poop threads?

Well, an "ignore thread" function would let them customize their experience here, more to their liking. Hell, it might even give them the appropriate tools to encourage them to stop complaining.

Just as "Ignore this user" has a place on a very large forum, so does "Ignore this thread." It's benefits seem perfectly clear and it's super easy to install. I'd like to know a valid reason why it _shouldn't_ be installed (and no, I don't consider "we don't care enough to keep our users happy" valid.)


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

Seems weird to me (I routine ignore the vast majority of threads here), but if it would make people happy, go for it!


----------



## timckelley

The only valid reason I've ever considered for not installing it is to save the work/effort involved in installing, and instead redirect that effort into something that's actually worth something. Admittedly, I have no idea how easy or hard it is to install an ignore thread feature.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs

I wonder what kind of overhead it would impose on the server?


----------



## Fofer

timckelley said:


> The only valid reason I've ever considered for not installing it is to save the work/effort involved in installing, and instead redirect that effort into something that's actually worth something. Admittedly, I have no idea how easy or hard it is to install an ignore thread feature.


How easy or how hard? As mentioned above, here's the vBulletin add-on. It continues to work with vBulletin 3.7. It would take any competent vB admin about... say... 4 minutes to install. And yes, it's installed on many other very large forums without any issues.


----------



## dswallow

...I'd love a way to automatically ignore the SPAM threads and posts...


----------



## Fofer

dswallow said:


> ...I'd love a way to automatically ignore the SPAM threads and posts...


Automatically? That'd be tough. There was a setting that prevented quite a few of the spammers from striking here, but that's been removed with the latest upgrade. I asked for it to return... and was told instead to report spammers manually.







(Since I already have a job that keeps me quite busy, I won't be adding that onto my list of responsibilities anytime soon.)


----------



## Crow159

Any update from the mods on if they are going to implement this?


----------



## dswallow

Fofer said:


> Automatically? That'd be tough. There was a setting that prevented quite a few of the spammers from striking here, but that's been removed with the latest upgrade. I asked for it to return... and was told instead to report spammers manually.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (Since I already have a job that keeps me quite busy, I won't be adding that onto my list of responsibilities anytime soon.)


Most of the spam I've seen here lately could be eliminated just by automatically hiding any post with more than 15 "USD" strings found in the post.


----------



## Laserfan

Rather than ignoring specific threads, is there any way to Search for New Posts that limits the search to certain forum areas e.g. Tivo Help Center, Tivo Series 3 HDTV DVRs, Tivo Home Media..., etc.?

I would like to be able to get New Posts but avoid mindless junk areas like "Happy Hour - Chit/Chat" where people w/no lives exchange messages w/no value!


----------



## Fofer

Laserfan said:


> I would like to be able to get New Posts but avoid mindless junk areas like "Happy Hour - Chit/Chat" where people w/no lives exchange messages w/no value!


LOL. Considering how rich your life must be, I wonder how many messages about your Digital Video Recorder have value. And how exciting your television watching must be!


----------



## StanSimmons

A perfect example of a thread that needs an ignore button:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=6905393#post6905393


----------



## Mike Lang

This seems to be turning into yet another area for people to take shots at each other. Capable is aware of the couple dozen or so people in this thread who have expressed interest in ignoring entire threads on their forum. Let's leave it at that.


----------

